# History, AE and Lifetime available on Roku



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Just check their web page and its official
www.roku.com


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm guessing Directv is gonna play games again and not allow A&E/History to be activated on Roku, just like they are being (^&^!!! by singling out Roku and HBOGo.

I'll give it a little time since these are brand new, but I'm not holding my breathe(btw A&E on XBox can be activated through Directv).

BTW, I also see DisneyXD and DisneyJr channels are also there.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I mostly got over D*'s attitude toward Roku once HBO Go got Chromecast support, and I don't think this will change things much for me. 

A&E doesn't make full seasons of their shows available on Netflix or Hulu+, which I understand. What I don't understand is, why they refuse to put all of their content in their own TV anywhere app. 

I watch some of the shows on a few of their channels, but I won't be upset with this one because of the way that A&E limits access to programming. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Apparently DirecTV doesn't have a issue with A&E and History being available to their customers on Roku. I added both to My Channels on Roku and they work just fine.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Apparently DirecTV doesn't have a issue with A&E and History being available to their customers on Roku. I added both to My Channels on Roku and they work just fine.


A&E makes some content available for free. If you authenticate your TV subscription, which D* subscribers can't do on Roku, you'd have access to more content.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Works fine, with my DirecTV subscription, on my XBox, but not on the Roku.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

loudo said:


> Works fine, with my DirecTV subscription, on my XBox, but not on the Roku.


This is exactly the problem. Directv allows EVERY other streamer authentication except Roku. That's what's frustrating. I can authenticate HBOGo on the XBox, my Samsung TV AND Apple TV(they even allow it on Chromecast), but not Roku. Same goes for the A&E/Lifetime channels. I can authenticate them on the XBox but not on Roku(Apple TV and the Samsung TV don't have them yet).

I just don't understand Directv's issue with Roku. You would think Directv would be smart enough to realize these new channels are actually ENFORCING the need to continue to have a Pay TV provider since they do require authentication for all the content. :nono2:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Something else must be going on between the two.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

If you add the plex channel you can add "channels" to it. Basically abc, cbs, nbc, fox, HGTV, Food network, A&E, syfy, discovery and so on. It basically interfaces with their websites and allows you to play everything any provider has on their website. And for the most part the quality is pretty good.


----------

